# Looking for Torrent/WWW client FreeBSD



## bryn1u (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey,

I'm looking for some nice client for torrents and www. Someone can share any software?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, look. There's a whole category devoted to P2P: http://www.freshports.org/net-p2p/


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm using net-p2p/transmission-daemon with web interface (www/transmission-web). Transmission has GTK and Qt-based interface too.
My girlfriend uses net-p2p/qbittorrent - I think this is a very good client too.

I've no experience with another torrent-clients.


----------



## bryn1u (Sep 9, 2014)

uzsolt said:
			
		

> I'm using net-p2p/transmission-daemon with web interface (www/transmission-web). Transmission has GTK and Qt-based interface too.
> My girlfriend uses net-p2p/qbittorrent - I think this is a very good client too.
> 
> I've no experience with another torrent-clients.



I forgot _to_ add that *I* want to use the client on a dedicated server on the console


----------



## kpa (Sep 9, 2014)

There is net-p2p/transmission-cli that should be what you're looking for.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm partial to net-p2p/rtorrent.


----------



## bryn1u (Sep 11, 2014)

jrm said:
			
		

> I'm partial to net-p2p/rtorrent.



Rtorrent hasn't change into rutorrent ?


----------

